# Mimaki CJV30-130 Printer Cutter???



## Nipz (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi all,

What are peoples thoughts on the Mimaki CJV30-130 Printer Cutter?

Would love a Roland Printer Cutter but very expensive!

Really need something that is 54 inchs wide to future proof myself.

Or is there anything else i should be looking out for?

Thanks in advance!

Ben


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Versacamm is proven technology. I think the Mimaki is comparable in price-no?


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Nipz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> What are peoples thoughts on the Mimaki CJV30-130 Printer Cutter?
> 
> ...


Ben,

While I can't offer you any advice (we have a VP540) I find it interesting that it says it prints white ink.....which opens up a few doors....and at $6k for a 54" printer that quite cheap.

A customer of ours just bought a new Mutoh printer that I had a chance to see the other day, lets just say that I was unimpressed with the printer, lots of plastic parts that are metal on the Roland, I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Googled Mimaki CJV30-130, That seems like a great buy for a printer/cutter. I'll be following this thread to hopefully see feedback on this model.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

out da box said:


> Versacamm is proven technology. I think the Mimaki is comparable in price-no?


Something really strange about the pricing, after looking at a half dozen sites that list the price at $5k -$7k I come across a site that has it at 22k+ which seems more like the correct price for a 54" printer/cutter.

BigSys Mimaki CJV30 Series


----------



## David Bejarano (Feb 13, 2010)

IYFGraphics said:


> Something really strange about the pricing, after looking at a half dozen sites that list the price at $5k -$7k I come across a site that has it at 22k+ which seems more like the correct price for a 54" printer/cutter.
> 
> BigSys Mimaki CJV30 Series


 
Same happen to me. But if you look out in www.mimakiusa.com, when you click on the mimaki spring ahead program ad you will see the mrsp at USD16.995 for the CJV30-130, wich is cheap if you compare this price with the price of the same mimaki here in Ecuador at the official mimaki dealer. The list price is USD25.991.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

Here is a similar thread from last year -
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/printers-inks-inkjet-laser-transfers/t72879.html


----------



## ClassicEmb (Feb 25, 2011)

Just bought the Mimaki. Literally just did our first order for t-shirt transfers.


----------



## TurtleNick (Apr 5, 2007)

I m ready to purchase the CJV30-160.
We currently have Mimaki's Wide Formats & a Roland Versacamm. 
We have had more problems w the Mimaki Print Heads than the Roland n the past.
They use the same Epson DX4 Printhead.

The Print Heads on the NEW CJV-30 have changed from the DX4 Print Head
The CJV-30 Now use a ONE 8 Channel Print Head w a 2 Year warranty.

Any thoughts before I make this purchase?

The Pros:
1) Wider Print
2) Ink is Less Expensive & Includes 24 440ml cartridges
3) About $5k less than 54" Roland & This Prints 63"


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Look through forums and see where there are more issues and more support on the different units. I teach a 2 day workshop on the VersaCAMM and we have had 1 Mimaki guy come to the class. He told all of us that he wished he could go back and switch to the Roland as it was much easier to setup and use and he got little to no customer support. Just his 2 cents that I am sharing with you.


----------



## mrlegohead (Feb 27, 2011)

anyone know how much you should expect to pay for a *Mimaki CJV30-130?*


----------



## HamiltonArtists (Apr 16, 2013)

I will let you know Buying on Today


----------



## BlaNkTshirt (Jan 20, 2015)

*Mimaki CJV30-130 is a good print and cut machine.
*


----------



## Scout772 (Jun 10, 2015)

Ben,
Have had the CJV30-130 for 2 years.
I would caution you on who you buy it from. We had problems from day 1.
Our distributor only gave us a couple hours of training. A good one will offer you 2 days.
We had cut issues for 6 months before they finally reinstalled all software to correct issues.
Year 2, we are facing a service call of $5-6K. Need new printhead and all surrounding parts, new ink (all replacements were out of date and will not run), service & road time.

I suggest getting the Roland that has better available tech service & support.
Fortunately our supplier has lost their distributor license and Mimaki is working on their reputation. Be aware, cheaper in the front end could cost way more later.

MGA
Tequesta Fl


----------

